# "Tag der Arbeit"-Demo des FrankenForums in Streitberg



## Altitude (28. April 2004)

Werte Mitbiker,

im Namen der ÜV's rufen der Beelze und ich zur Maidemo auf:

nach dem Motto: "der Schorsch hot sein Irag, mir ham die Frängische..:"

Ort: die Trails rund um Streitberg (Fränkische Schweiz)
Datum: 01. Mai
Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vorm Freibad
Grobe Route: Streitberg, Traimeusel, Kandorf, Neideck, Muggendorf usw...
Dauer der Veranstaltung: 2-3 Stunden lockeres Tempo mit gelegentlichen Sitzblockaden vor örtlichen Wirtschaften!!!

*Ich denke dies ist auch ein Aufruf an unsere Bayreuther Freunde, sich endlich persönlich mit uns zur "verbrüdern"*

Für die aus der Region Nürmberg gewillten Teilnehmer:

Treffpunkt 9.15 am IKEA-Parkplatz - bitte beim Organisationkomitee anmelden!


----------



## Frazer (29. April 2004)

Da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden, soll man am "Tag der Arbeit" net arbeiten???    

Also ich kann leider nicht mit, muss meiner quasi bezugsfertigen Wohnung den letzten Schliff geben, dass Sunny mitm Kuchen zum Kaffee vorbeikommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden, soll man am "Tag der Arbeit" net arbeiten???
> 
> Also ich kann leider nicht mit, muss meiner quasi bezugsfertigen Wohnung den letzten Schliff geben, dass Sunny mitm Kuchen zum Kaffee vorbeikommen kann



Weichei!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (29. April 2004)

Lusche


----------



## Frazer (29. April 2004)

Kratzt mich, beißt mich, gebt mir Tiernamen *rrrrrrrrr*


----------



## biker-wug (29. April 2004)

Samstag muß ich passen, fahr Morgen Nacht um zwölf nach Düsseldorf, Kriegskinder aus Afghanistan holen und auf Kliniken in Deutschland verteilen, das dauert sicherlich etwas länger!!

Ein andermal!


----------



## sunflower (29. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann leider nicht mit, muss meiner quasi bezugsfertigen Wohnung den letzten Schliff geben, dass Sunny mitm Kuchen zum Kaffee vorbeikommen kann


Wie gut, daß ich doch mal eben reingeschaut hab. Sonst hätt ich ja garnet mitgkriegt, daß man mich da eben zum Kuchen backen verdonnert hat... 
Aber den Kuchen kann man auch im Zweifelsfall irgendwo im Unterholz der Fränkischen mampfen... Da krümelt man wenigstens nicht die neue Bude voll under beelze ist sicher auch froh, wenn er ein Stück abkriegt...


----------



## Beelzebub (29. April 2004)

höhö lese ich da meinen namen in verbindung mit selbstgebackenen.   sunny weiss was beelzis wünschen  

hömma frazer:  du als unser forums-murat sollest mal deine userdaten ändern.

" hab isch konkret glitterfully und pass auf mein freund hab isch noch dänenschnalle. und zu mein dreier bmw hab isch coole traume in weiss altaa und bald zieh isch mir nowas"

so sollte das da stehen


----------



## Frazer (30. April 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, daß ich doch mal eben reingeschaut hab. Sonst hätt ich ja garnet mitgkriegt, daß man mich da eben zum Kuchen backen verdonnert hat...
> Aber den Kuchen kann man auch im Zweifelsfall irgendwo im Unterholz der Fränkischen mampfen... Da krümelt man wenigstens nicht die neue Bude voll under beelze ist sicher auch froh, wenn er ein Stück abkriegt...




Och, dann muss Aische eben nochmal zum putzen kommen    

@Beelze:

Alda, guggst du krasse Profil, ey. Hab isch voll geil rein g'schriebn...


----------



## dubbel (30. April 2004)

*hicks*


----------



## Altitude (30. April 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein hakenkreuz da unten rechts?



uups,  soorry...war keine absicht...Coffee übernimmt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. April 2004)

schon wech ;-)

coffee


----------



## Altitude (30. April 2004)

Danke Dir!

An Alle, die mitfahren wollen: Bitte meldet euch mal kurz damit wir nen Überblick bekommen...

Bis jetzt sinds

Beelze
Grufti
Blacksurf (vielleicht)
und Ich


----------



## smerles (30. April 2004)

Ich würd ja mitkommen um euch ein wenig kennenzulernen, aber mein Bike ist ja noch in der Werkstatt 

/me leidet massivst unter Entzugserscheinungen (Ihr glaubt garnicht wie hart es ist als Fußgänger in die Stadt zu gehen und da überall die glitzernden funktionierenden Bikes zu sehen...  )


----------



## Beelzebub (30. April 2004)

kurz meld!!!

obacht!!! des wird morgen sehr gemütlich. ich hab die volle rotznase,aber fahr trotzdem morgen. hab bloß beim schnaufen bissel handicap


----------



## Altitude (30. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> kurz meld!!!
> 
> obacht!!! des wird morgen sehr gemütlich. ich hab die volle rotznase,aber fahr trotzdem morgen. hab bloß beim schnaufen bissel handicap



kein Problem...zwei lockere Stündle in der Frängischen bringen Dich schon net um...

bis Morgen um 9.15 an der Ikea, oder kommst Du zu mir???


----------



## Altitude (1. Mai 2004)

So, schee wars...
Streitberg - Rothenbühl - Birkenreuth - Knappenberg - Traimeusel - Neideckgrotte - Ruine Neideck - Muggendorf - Rosenmüllerhöhle - Langes Tal - Streitberg

knappe 20km mit 700 hm 

schön Relaxt, wie die Bilder zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (1. Mai 2004)

gut zu wissen wo man war sollte ich gefragt werden  

joooo echt schee wars. sogar für mich als bazillenmutterschiff wars zu schaffen.
hmmpf* nur auf einer abfahrt hab ich den boden geküsst und bin dabei doof auf mein knie gefallen.hoffe der schmerz lässt bis morgen nach.


----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2004)

@beelze: Och war das Kona bockig?  
Gute Besserung, hoffentlich nix ist schlimmeres passiert mit deinem
Knie  

@alti: schöne Bildchen haste geknippst! RESPEKT


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2004)

hi Ihr Frankenradler ;-)

na da habt ihr ja ein schönes tourchen gemacht ;-) 

@ Beelze, sollen wir Dein Knie mal pusten *gg*



Grüßle coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Mai 2004)

knie ist schon wieder besser. trotzdem danke coffee!! glaub ich werf mich später aufs rad. 
werd aberv jetzt erst mal lecker frühstücken mit lecker ganz frische warme hörnchen


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Mai 2004)

soooo hab heut nachmittag noch mal schnell 30km am heidenberg abgerissen. man war das zucker fürs auge.
da war doch gestern und heute irgendwas mit ritterfest und wanderung auf den sagenweg. naja jedenfalls war ne menge los,aaaaber zu kucken gabs ne menge.das war ärschelkucken  per exellance     jedenfalls hab ich gleich 2 runden gedreht um ja nix zu verpassen. auf dem heimweg hab ich noch bei uns im sportheim nen kleinen halt eingelegt und mir 2 hefehopfenkaltschalen gegönnt und zu guter letzt grad im zdf den bericht über krautscheid in bochum gegeben. mmmmh das war träume in stahl


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2004)

Respekt!! - Dafür hab ich jetzt die Seuche


----------

